# It’s Child’s Play



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Following a couple of weeks of discussions, and a week of health scares for my DIL and then myself, I decided life is to short to make do, compromise, and most importantly I don’t want silly risks.

We had already decided that my mare Stella would be listed, she’s a nice mare, but could never get rid of the thought that she was just too small, and more ‘horse’ than I wanted to deal with. My coach, out of the blue, said “how do you feel about Chuck?” Well Chuck is a horse I have liked since he came in as a jumper 4 years ago, but never thought I would ride. We lined him up for my first ride back, after my knee replacement, but then came the “well if you like him, you could buy him”

Today was the day I got to ride him, started off poorly, trying to get him ready and kept zapping him with static! We got past that, and off we went, Now Chuck is a 16,3 hh TB, bit bigger than I have ridden for a while, he is built more like a warmblood than a TB. He is big, his stride is big, his trot is ENORMOUS, canter is rocking horse. He is hard to ride, you ask for a walk, he walks, if you keep asking, as I had to on Fergie, then he trots....we need to work on my communication. Fortunately he comes back to you just as easy as he goes forward. He has his lateral work, he was schooling second before he was bought as a jumper.

Coach took him as part of a trade, and her 8 year old daughter has been riding him, showed him walk trot Dressage last year, but now she wants to jump, and Chuck is too strong for her, he takes control in the jumper ring. We know his history, know he has no vices, just a big friendly gelding. It’s time to take on safe and talented, might be my last chance to own a good horse.

So here we go setting out on a new adventure, now, does anyone want to buy a kidney, part of a liver....Stella’s sale will still leave me short!

More pics to come soon, but here are the first


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I love the last pic, you two fit like and hand in a glove.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I like him!! Best of luck! Look forward to seeing your adventures with him!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

As I said before... The whole "Chucky" thing is terrifying. I'd be afraid to go to the barn at night and you better keep sharp objects away from him! Seriously though, he's a "doll"... ok, that's the last chucky joke.

I really do like him.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

You two look like you are meant to be!


----------



## JoCash (Dec 20, 2017)

Congratulations! The last picture looks like such a good fit! 

Lucky Chucky, Chuck the Duck, What the Chuck..............Just thinking of nicknames.... lol


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

You two look great together! Congrats!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I love the last pic, you two fit like and hand in a glove.



I started off with a looser rein, but soon picked him up, he tracks up well, so well in fact he has to wear bell boots when schooling. That was in the first 5 minutes. It’s going to be exciting exploring his training.



farmpony84 said:


> As I said before... The whole "Chucky" thing is terrifying. I'd be afraid to go to the barn at night and you better keep sharp objects away from him! Seriously though, he's a "doll"... ok, that's the last chucky joke.
> 
> I really do like him.


LOL, I was told I can’t change either name...wouldn’t want to!



JoCash said:


> Congratulations! The last picture looks like such a good fit!
> 
> Lucky Chucky, Chuck the Duck, What the Chuck..............Just thinking of nicknames.... lol


He really does feel like a fit, so hoping this works out...love What the Chuck as a name.....maybe I’ll break my promise and change it...or just use it for the 5 am on a cold show morning and I’ve been sleeping with my Pooh as a pillow.

What the Chuck!!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

You guys look really good together! He looks like a really nice horse. :smile:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would never change his name! 

I can see you entering the barn now.... "Chucky...." ****!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

There were two deal sealers...well more than that, after the shock of the first trot transition, I was smiling this huge goofy smile, that made it to my face and stayed there. Posting is hilarious, not up, down, up down, more like uuuuuuuuup and then dooooooooown. Sitting it is going to be fun!

No the two things....there had been a jump lesson before me in the arena, and not a lot of space to get on the outside track.Coach wanted me to ride all over the arena, so went past a line of jumps, got to close to the last wing, hooked it with my foot, and wing and poles crashed to the floor...didn’t miss a step.

Second was when I went to get off, found I could not throw right leg over the back of the saddle...had to get to the big block, slide to one side to get left leg on block, then get righty over his back in stages....and he stood like a lamb. Definitely need some excersises to strengthen that movement.


@Tihannah, you’ll understand this one, you can set him in a trot, and he will just trot, a little seat and half halt checks, and he will keep going. Ask him to come into frame, and he will stay there, yes you have to ride to keep it, but you don’t have to constantly “fix” it such a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

There were two deal sealers...well more than that, after the shock of the first trot transition, I was smiling this huge goofy smile, that made it to my face and stayed there. Posting is hilarious, not up, down, up down, more like uuuuuuuuup and then dooooooooown. Sitting it is going to be fun!

No the two things....there had been a jump lesson before me in the arena, and not a lot of space to get on the outside track.Coach wanted me to ride all over the arena, so went past a line of jumps, got to close to the last wing, hooked it with my foot, and wing and poles crashed to the floor...didn’t miss a step.

Second was when I went to get off, found I could not throw right leg over the back of the saddle...had to get to the big block, slide to one side to get left leg on block, then get righty over his back in stages....and he stood like a lamb. Definitely need some excersises to strengthen that movement.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Good for you Golden! I say go for it. Life is indeed too short to turn down a horse that is a perfect match for you. I also feel like I may have only one good horse left in my life, and I think I found hi in Rusty, who is only 6, so may just be my last good horse. It didn't make sense for me to get another horse now, but there he is, and I can't imagine not having him in my life. 

I think Chuck is that horse for you, and you should latch onto him! Congrats! (also, if you find a market for your kidney let me know... I may have one for sale shortly)


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> @Tihannah, you’ll understand this one, you can set him in a trot, and he will just trot, a little seat and half halt checks, and he will keep going. Ask him to come into frame, and he will stay there, yes you have to ride to keep it, but you don’t have to constantly “fix” it such a breath of fresh air.


Definitely know what you mean! Lol. My coming 4yr old baby green has been 20 times easier to ride and train than both my previous horses. When I ride now, I have to focus more on me and riding correctly. It's not given to me, but when I'm doing it right, everything else just seems to fall into place.

You already know I have a great new found appreciation for this breed. Congratulations! I hope this is the one you've been looking for!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I like him! I wish the two of you many happy years.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

You look great! And I love the name Chuck - you can call him Chuckles when he is a good boy!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Looking good!
He's a really big boned TB - would pass for an Irish Draught cross. I thought @Tihanna's lovely gelding was well built but Chucky out-sizes him!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

jaydee said:


> Looking good!
> He's a really big boned TB - would pass for an Irish Draught cross. I thought @Tihanna's lovely gelding was well built but Chucky out-sizes him!



He could either be a draft cross or a big steeple chaser, retired to the hunt.

Did I mention he can do this...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, and this was what he was doing last year.....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Congratulations, welcome to the TB ownership club  You already know I love them.


I hope you guys will have many great years together. Handsome boy!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I like him... a lot!!

What is not to like?
I think you found a horse your body is going to flourish with in riding partner.
He fits you and you fit him = working partnership in the making.
Actually, sounds like you already made strides in that partnership first ride out.

So, haven't peeked at your other journals...
Is your other "new" horse staying as a work in progress or going to move on and just keep Chuck?
Stella wasn't it?

I offer you the very best of fun and enjoyment working with your new partner. 
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> I like him... a lot!!
> 
> What is not to like?
> I think you found a horse your body is going to flourish with in riding partner.
> ...



Thanks, feels like a good fit. Stella is being sold, we have her advertised, but will work on her until she goes, hopefully soon, can’t afford two hanging around for long.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Had my first lesson on Chuck yesterday, it was interesting.

First issue we have is that he has always been allowed to walk off from the block, as soon as butt hits saddle...he needs to learn to stand still until I am ready to ask for him to do something, might take a while. He is the first horse I have had that has really prominent withers, and it has taken a lot of my fear away, not a lot of chance of the saddle slipping on him.

Having watched the videos of my test ride on him, the issues to work on were all to obvious, still looking for even quieter hands, and even more a quiet leg....I could see me nagging.

So A took me yesterday, always interesting, different style of teaching, and I really like it. Having warmed up he asked if there were physical reasons that I draw my leg up, and use my heel to cue, or was it habit? Bad habit, resurfacing getting back up there, so have to work on and off the horse at lengthening through the heel, and softening the leg. It is very strange to ride such a responsive horse, was asking for a walk trot transition, with a squeeze, and got a beautiful walk canter instead! 

Spent most of the lesson at a walk, simply working on direction changes, and good communication. Both Chuck and I need to get fitter, so we can work on it together. I realized after that there is no fear Riding Chuck, even though that is just the second ride, it’s weird just feel comfortable with him, I love it.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I love the last pic, you two fit like and hand in a glove.



Don't they just!?


Here's some theme music for Golden Horse:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

GH, thats awesome you are so comfortable on Chuck already! Of course, there's always going to be things needing work, thats a given  As far as him walking off at the block, major pet peeve of mine!! Ace, my daughter's first horse was super bad about that, you'd put your foot in the stirrup and off we'd go. Didnt take too long to get him out of the habit luckily, just being persistent. Chuck seems like . smart guy! Im sure it wont take as long as you think!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I love him, and you and he look like a perfect team. Congratulations on your new partner.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

After a week laid up with knee being an issue, and a cough I went to the Doc, got pain killers and 3 different meds for what turns out to be some sort of seasonal asthma! So was able to get to the ground work clinic yesterday.

First lesson, seems I can’t walk backwards successfully, tried it, it hurt, so had to adapt to kind of crabbing sideways rather than backing away!

This was my first real ground work, bonding session with Chuck, and it was really useful, I did wonder if it was a waste of time, but the excersises we are going actually help you find out more about your horse. Chuck is an over achiever, it’s difficult to get one step out of him, you ask first time. You get a step, ask the second time, he goes “I got this” and wants to do a whole turn. It’s also fun watching others work and see who can read what is going to happen first. When you watch someone it’s so easy to see the subtle signs that the horse is going to react, and call it before the handler does, it’s easy to get focused on the task, rather than on the communication.

Highlight of the session was meeting Franky the fox, he had been in the corner the whole time, so they knew he was there,they had all tuned him out, until we started actually approaching.

Just took a couple of pics, Royal, young mare was very suspicious but tried hard!










Gibbs was really worried









And now Chuck, and in revealing this we reveal his horrible secret.....WITHERS, huge withers. No he isn’t sway backed, he just has the ultimate in shark fin withers. Saddle shopping and fitting is going to be such fun..


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He did enjoy the session though, lots of time for resting and smooches


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It’s COLD here, like....COLDER THAN A COLD THING,

The horses aren’t getting much turn out time, so I braved the temps and the snow and went and lunged Chuck,our first attempt.











Then let him loose to run


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He just floats over that jump!!! he really covers ground, even when not hardly trying. are you in love, yet?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> He just floats over that jump!!! he really covers ground, even when not hardly trying. are you in love, yet?


Still a little in awe of this beastie!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Life up here continues to be a struggle with the Arctic temps, so have not ridden. Spending time getting to know him, and doing his stretches and massaging, a little lunging, and watching him run in the arena.

He did manage to head butt something a couple of weeks ago, fortunately the vet was on site, and we decided that while stitching was an option, no harm in cleaning it up and letting it heal, so we did. I thought that the flap might die off, but at the moment it seems to be healing in. The day after










You can just see the knot here, he was enjoying a session with the magnetic therapy boots here









Enjoying a butt massage









He was shod on Saturday, wears shoes on front, so I actually have a pair of shoes from him...first time in years I have owned a shod horse...The farrier was saying when Chuck first arrived in the barn he came with a halter with a metal noseband, the instruction was “he needs it for shoeing” I’m told he was a bit nervous to start with, but they never used it here! Yesterday was flu shot day, they were all done last year, but it’s a different strain now, so the whole barn was done again.

Now have three show entries in, first one in 6 weeks, I thought I was joking about doing walk trot, but unless I can get some saddle time I might have to amend my entry to just that!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The deep freeze has been unrelenting up here, so ride time, even barn time has been limited. It’s been good in a way, starting our relationship on the ground is not at all bad. We have done a lot of massages and stretches with him, which he does enjoy.

I have got a few rides on him, he is so easy, but so hard, no spook or silliness, but a definite over achiever, will try and guess what you want and do lots of it. I seem to have some physical issues to overcome still, my right leg, the one with the new knee, seems to move more than the left, so spending lots of time just going back to basics, still lower leg and all that good stuff.

I think we will have fun once we get to know each other better. 3 weeks to first show, best get on the same page quickly! 

The saddle fitter is booked for 5th April, so will make do and mend until then, hopefully I will have some cash spare by then because I know we will need something different.

A couple of pics...his owie healed up really nicely, and although it’s cold it’s beautiful here, and he is handsome.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

He us quite the handsome guy. You can do this! A show in 3 weeks - can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thursday I went and had a lesson with Coach, first for a while, and the whole purpose was to get me over the block about cantering Chuck...enough of a thought to make me nervous the night before, and unable to eat breakfast in the morning. Omens were not good, the lesson before was still running, one of the girls heading to the jumper show this weekend, was struggling to get her guy to listen.

It was the first (relatively) warm day for a while, causing melting bits of ice to be dropping from the roof, and some nice avalanches of snow off the outside of the roof. The roof was also creaking and banging with the heat from the sun, and Chuck was only mildly interested. The heap of ice by the door though was OMG SCARY, we had quite a battle to get into that corner, BUT it was a far easier battle to win than it would have been with Fergie, he kind of spooks in place, so just have to keep forward and distract him.

After warming up, time to try the canter again, first time we had the small runaway. This time having trotted several circles, just literally sat down and kissed, and WHOOPEE there we are, at the canter, and a beautiful rocking horse canter it is. Got a few circles each rein and called that good. Practiced some more stuff, then tried a lengthened trot across the diagonal....that did not go so well, I really get how much hard work I had to put into Fergie, I end up SHOUTING at Chuck to do something, and he gets offended....no schoolmaster here, ask him nicely he’ll do anything...over ask he is not a happy boy.

So after we were done, had a serious chat about the show in two weeks, deciding that just maybe playing it safe and just doing walk trot tests would be sensible at this point, I’ve only ridden him like 5 times and we had forgotten that’s only 5 rides since October. I feel kid of happier with that, while thinking that Walk Trots are kind of scary in their simplicity, no where to hide!

Attbe moment it all feels a bit kind of overwhelming
, but I know once we can get some regular work together, and we hopefully can find a saddle that fits him better it will all fall in place.

Lol, we were practicing riding a good centre line, and halt, when suddenly she’s saying! “Stay there, don’t move, just stay exactly where you are” I was thinking maybe a boot had come off, or some other peril...no she just wanted to take a pic of the nice square halt!.

Looking smart in his halter








We cantered









And poor Stella had her mane pulled and banded, she didn’t think much of it, looks like this now!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yesterday was fun, the barn door was frozen again, so had to use the person door. Person door opens out, so usually send horse on in, so you can hang onto the door, and make sure it doesn’t close on them. Well Chucky decided that it was no longer possible to do that, had to escalate as far as whacking his butt with the rope before he decided he COULD actually do it.

Once we got onto the lesson things went well, and we decided to ride some tests. Did a couple of walk trots, and coach is uncommonly quiet. Then says OK, change of plan, you just can”t ride 4 walk trots, you can do two, C & D, but if you want to do more, you are going have to to do training level, so let’s ride one..so we did, and it was great! Seems that the three tests we rode there, are the best she has seen me ride. She would rather I take him into the next level, and blow the canter work if I choose to.

Seems the key to riding Chuck is don’t try to hard, it’s really more a case of think it, and he does it. Short rein, long arms, relaxed shoulders, and sit BACK. What’s more is he keeps doing what you asked until you ask for something different, very refreshing. It’s going to be a long journey, but fun.

When we were done coach says she will trim him up for me, bridle path, feathers, and tidy up his jaw line. So I lead him down to the triming area, but as soon as the clippers are switched on sir has a total head fit, running back, rearing, no way those things are coming near him. Coach took him off me and after a couple of minutes he remembered that he can actually do clippers, next time I looked he was happily ground tied, while she finished off...goof ball.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yesterday was supposed to be a busy day, Dressage clinic in the morning, and fpgroundwork in the afternoon. We got a message very late Friday night to say it was probably cancelled due to family emergency. Turns out my coaches 9 year old has been taken very ill, and they are at the hospital with her, so all barn activities are currently cancelled. We are all worried for her.

We decided to make the best of it and arranged to meet up at lunch time and just ride...in the indoor of course, it’s still cold outside..first time I have ridden Chuck outside of a lesson, and it was great. Spent all too long just walking around the outside track on the buckle end with a big goofy grin on my face, love the feeling of that long loose walk. We all agreed that we would stick to walk trot for the session...enough drama going on without us adding to it in anyway! Worked on lengthening and shortening the walk and trot, actually managed to get some nice lengthening. Then someone was looking for help with shoulder in and leg yielding, so I thought I would give it a try with Chuck....OH MY, is that fun, he is so good. I now understand why I had trouble with Fergie, never gave her the space to go anywhere, trying to hard, holding her together. With Chuck it’s more about think it, do it.....felt great, but I’m sure that when I’m back in lessons again I will find out all the way it sucks LOL.

We finished up with doing some collected work, and at one point he seemed to trip, or missstep, didn’t pay much attention, just collected him back up and got on with it. Well grooming him after found he has thrown a shoe....AHA, went out into the arena, sure enough just after where I felt the miss step, there was a shoe, laying there, nails up of course, glad it was at the end of the session.

I am really starting to like this view










He is both easier and harder than Fergie to ride, not so wearing on the nerves but at the same time you need to ride properly. I agreed that while I was paying him off I would have reduced board and he could be used for one lesson client..seems he may have ended her riding career...she tried to jump, ended up on his neck, started to scream, he ran, she collapsed on his neck, dug her heels in to hold on, and the poor boy was off to the races. He eventually stopped by the rail, and she tumbled off, over the top of it...Hope she doesn’t quit.

The show next week is very much in doubt, a decision will be made on Monday I think. I’m not ready to show him without support and besides do not have transport, which would make life difficult. Family comes first though, so we will see.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

It seems that you REALLY enjoy him and I know, personally, how great a feeling that is. I wouldn't worry about showing. If it happens, great, if not, you have plenty of time with this one and you are still figuring everything out. So glad to see you are enjoying the journey...


----------

